# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Video Sender for Foxtel (Lounge to Outdoor TV)

## dabba

Im in the process of installing a TV outside under a pergola (shielded from the weather). There will be a GPO provided near to where the TV will be mounted.
Can anyone recomend what system/supplier to use for transmitting a foxtel signal from another tv/foxtel box in the house? (to avoid a second foxtel box) 
There appears to be plenty of options on the web, some function better than others. Options being:   Wirless Video Sender (RCA) 2.4GHz - Ive heard that wirless networks in the house can interfere with this type of frequency.As above (5.8GHz) - Better connectivity but a lot more pricey!Cabled - Pain to install the wires (might have to go through the roof void, then out through the roof in some form of protective conduit). 
Any ideas?
Cheers

----------


## Gaza

I have had a jaycar one for about 7 yrs no problems at all think was under 100 bucks only thing I suggest is buy a second foxtel remote to save having to go get it from other room.

----------


## Random Username

Torrents????

----------


## FreeTV

> There appears to be plenty of options on the web, some function better than others. Options being:   Wirless Video Sender (RCA) 2.4GHz - Ive heard that wirless networks in the house can interfere with this type of frequency.As above (5.8GHz) - Better connectivity but a lot more pricey!Cabled - Pain to install the wires (might have to go through the roof void, then out through the roof in some form of protective conduit).  
> Any ideas?
> Cheers

  2.4 will cause drop outs,,, 2.4 is a open feq and is used by cordless phones, baby monitors, wi fi if you have it and any of your neighbors also.  Really it will piss you off the first night ! 
Go the 5.8 you'll get a few years out of it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I want to do the same. I'm thinking about about a vulkano Monsoon Multimedia Vulkano - Watch and control your TV from anywhere
You will need a wired or wireless network at both ends though, but it can do so much more that a plain AV sender for not much more $

----------


## dabba

> Torrents????

  Sorry...
torrents..?? (excuse my naivety..)

----------


## Random Username

Torrents are a peer-to-peer distribution network, used as follows:
1) Add a torrent client such as Bittorrent to your computer
2) Visit a site such as eztv
3) Find the show/season/episode you want to watch, click on the link to load the tracker info 
4) Wait while the torrent client does its thing.  Download time depends on your connection, the number of seeds, and the length of the program (Sunday's episode of Breaking Bad took all of 25 minutes/350mb to download...and that's season 5, not season 3 which is what Foxtel seems to be up to here)
5) Copy file to a USB drive, plug into tele, watch when convenient.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Sunday's episode of Breaking Bad took all of 25 minutes/350mb to download...

  Downloading the same on Usenet here would take less than 4 minutes. I can download full speed (anytime) @ 1.8Mb/s  :Tongue:

----------


## dabba

> I have had a jaycar one for about 7 yrs no problems at all think was under 100 bucks only thing I suggest is buy a second foxtel remote to save having to go get it from other room.

  Does the transmitter connect direct to your source (foxtel), or from an output of the tv?
I.e. can you connect foxtel to tv (hdmi), then connect transmitter to tv or source via RCA..?? 
Thanks

----------


## Random Username

Shhhhhhh...the first rule of Usenet is you don't talk about Usenet....
(anyway I can't get an ISP that offers it as a freebie where I am)

----------


## Armers

I run 4 point to point cat6 runs when people want to do audio/video distribution through out a house. A simple point to point in a single story run two 2cat6's. Buy yourself a component balun from an online store for ~ 100 bucks.. Which will use one Cat6.. Then get yourself a resilinx RLIR-100 Kit to send the remote signal back, yes i know its expensive but it the only one to guarantee to work with ALL foxtel boxes. I've yet to have an issue with any of the above. Have done this from one source to one tv ( 1 in 1 out) up to 8 in 10 out... you start getting very expensive if you go any higher then that  :Biggrin:  
Please don't use wireless senders, it'll cause you more headaches then anything and i can garantee you it'll drop out at that critical try goal score wicket! 
If you want anymore info just ask  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## dabba

> I run 4 point to point cat6 runs when people want to do audio/video distribution through out a house. A simple point to point in a single story run two 2cat6's. Buy yourself a component balun from an online store for ~ 100 bucks.. Which will use one Cat6.. Then get yourself a resilinx RLIR-100 Kit to send the remote signal back, yes i know its expensive but it the only one to guarantee to work with ALL foxtel boxes. I've yet to have an issue with any of the above. Have done this from one source to one tv ( 1 in 1 out) up to 8 in 10 out... you start getting very expensive if you go any higher then that  
> Please don't use wireless senders, it'll cause you more headaches then anything and i can garantee you it'll drop out at that critical try goal score wicket! 
> If you want anymore info just ask  
> Cheers

  Thanks for that. Regards the output of the source, is it possible to have an output to the balun component (for the digital audio network) and to the tv where the foxtel is located (via hdmi), or would all tv's have to be fed via component input? 
Thanks

----------


## Armers

The Balun itself can be anything you purchase it to be. If you want to have some tv's on HDMI and some on Comp t hen its possible. You just been to make sure the source.. in this case the foxtel box has all the relevant outputs. Ie Foxtel IQ2.0 has HDMI Component Composite so you can technically run three tv's off the one box.  
If you start adding signal converters then it gets expensive as well.  :Frown:  
Cheers

----------


## dabba

> The Balun itself can be anything you purchase it to be. If you want to have some tv's on HDMI and some on Comp t hen its possible. You just been to make sure the source.. in this case the foxtel box has all the relevant outputs. Ie Foxtel IQ2.0 has HDMI Component Composite so you can technically run three tv's off the one box.  
> If you start adding signal converters then it gets expensive as well.  
> Cheers

  Thanks for that.
Re Foxtel, so its possible to run the source to various tv's (using different ouptuts)?
So in theory (dependent on what inputs each tv has in the house), the tv at the source can use a HDMI input (direct) with the RCA output used for the 'foxtel' network in the house? 
Thanks

----------

